# Can someone explain this dilbert cartoon?



## dmmj (Sep 8, 2012)

It is turtle related, but I don't understand it and it is bugging me, Can anyone explain it?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 8, 2012)

Got me?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't really think its turtle related. He's just using it as a metaphor. Dilbert is the aquarium owner, the worker is the turtle and the "work plan" is the filter.


----------



## wellington (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't get it, even with Lauries explanation


----------



## Laurie (Sep 8, 2012)

wellington said:


> I don't get it, even with Lauries explanation



That's because it's not funny! Lol!


----------



## wellington (Sep 8, 2012)

Laurie said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it, even with Lauries explanation
> ...



That's for sure.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 8, 2012)

Lol, Hes basically telling him that explaining the work to him would be as useful as explaining how the filter works to a turtle.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 8, 2012)

I think Dilbert is subtly insulting his associate. A turtle (or fish) wouldn't understand how his aquarium water is filtered. Likewise, Dilbert could try to explain things to his coworker, but it wouldn't do any good, so why bother?


----------



## wellington (Sep 8, 2012)

Aha, okay, now I get it, ITS STUPID.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 8, 2012)

Laurie said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it, even with Lauries explanation
> ...


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 8, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> I think Dilbert is subtly insulting his associate. A turtle (or fish) wouldn't understand how his aquarium water is filtered. Likewise, Dilbert could try to explain things to his coworker, but it wouldn't do any good, so why bother?



Sho' 'nuff 



wellington said:


> Aha, okay, now I get it, ITS STUPID.



You don't find it...amusing? 

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm........... 

(Just kidding...my wife doesn't "get" that kind of humor, either, thus I have to explain The 3 Stooges, The Marx Bros., WC Fields, Dilbert, Doonesbury, Bloom County, etc., etc., etc. to her constantly...she can usually figure out Peanuts, if given enough time...

I suspect the doctor removed her sense of humor along with her tonsils, as a little girl.)


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 8, 2012)

I think you are missing part of the joke. What exactly does a filter do? The turtle is living in its own recycled poop, and Dilbert is telling the guy that the design is recycled poop as well.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 8, 2012)

Madkins007 said:


> I think you are missing part of the joke. What exactly does a filter do? The turtle is living in its own recycled poop, and Dilbert is telling the guy that the design is recycled poop as well.



DING DING DING!!! We have a winner!


----------



## Masin (Sep 8, 2012)

Madkins007 said:


> I think you are missing part of the joke. What exactly does a filter do? The turtle is living in its own recycled poop, and Dilbert is telling the guy that the design is recycled poop as well.



I was going to say that! That's the only thing I could think of this being about.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 8, 2012)

Madkins007 said:


> I think you are missing part of the joke. What exactly does a filter do? The turtle is living in its own recycled poop, and Dilbert is telling the guy that the design is recycled poop as well.



Still not funny


----------



## Masin (Sep 8, 2012)

Laurie said:


> Still not funny



Agreed!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 9, 2012)

Laurie said:


> Madkins007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are missing part of the joke. What exactly does a filter do? The turtle is living in its own recycled poop, and Dilbert is telling the guy that the design is recycled poop as well.
> ...



My wife didn't get it, either...


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 10, 2012)

Perhaps it would be funnier, if you thought of the turtle as a blonde or a priest or happening in a bar or... I do find it interesting where the line seems to be between those who "get it" and those who don't.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Sep 10, 2012)

Well, I think the people who don't "get it" are kind of like a turtle in an aquarium, who ... jk!


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 10, 2012)

I won't claim it is funny. I think Scott Adams hits about 1/10 as really funny, about 4/10 as OK funny, and most of the rest just 'eh' or losers.


----------



## Zamric (Sep 11, 2012)

Madkins007 said:


> I won't claim it is funny. I think Scott Adams hits about 1/10 as really funny, about 4/10 as OK funny, and most of the rest just 'eh' or losers.



I Agree!

I got the joke (statement?)....just didn't think it worthy of comment or even explination.... Definatly a FLOP as a statement or a joke!


----------

